# Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel



## Laer0095

Hi my name is Lars from sweden, i am new on this forum.
I have a Filipin girlfriend, some time she tease me and wright som words
in Talago, and then she wont tell mi wath it mens, with a laught.

Like this: Mahal na mahal kita,
             Miss na miss kita mal ko.
             Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel.

Please translate it for me.

With regards Lars.


----------



## sai611

Laer0095 said:


> Hi my name is Lars from sweden, i am new on this forum.
> I have a Filipin girlfriend, some time she tease me and wright som words
> in Talago, and then she wont tell mi wath it mens, with a laught.
> 
> Like this: Mahal na mahal kita,
> Miss na miss kita mal ko.
> Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel.
> 
> Please translate it for me.
> 
> With regards Lars.


 
Hi lars welcome to WR.

Like this: Mahal na mahal kita,= _i love you very much_
Miss na miss kita mal ko. = i miss you so much my love
Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel.= Im unsure about this  because its not too clear but i think it means this way (my love for you is unstoppable)

I guess this forum is full of love....lol well enjoy guys..


----------



## Laer0095

Thanks for your quick answer sai611

Best regards Lars


----------



## rioshin

Hej Lars,

Först förlåt mig för min rostiga svenska - 10 år utan att ha använt språket kan definitivt märkas.

Jag tänkte gå in i lite närmare detalj över de två första frasena, den tredje är fortfarande för svår för mig, som den också var för sai611, även om ett av hans eller hennes modersmål är filipino.

Mahal na mahal kita: Jag älskar dig mycket
Miss na miss kita mahal ko: Jag saknar dig mycket min älskling

I tagalog, upprepning av ord gör meningen starkare. Det vill säga att mahal kita skulle mena jag älskar dig, och upprepning av ordet mahal förstärkar det. Samma med miss för sakna. Mellan de upprepade orden behövs en linkande partikel, i båda fallen här används ordet na, därför att de föregående orden slutar i en konsonant, som inte är n. Om konsonanten skulle råka vara n, så är den linkande partikeln -g, och om ordet slutar i en vokal är den linkande partikeln -ng. Då den linkande partikeln är -(n)g bör orden skrivas ihop, t.ex. tuwing-tuwi, men det är inte ovanligt att se det skrivet med ett mellanslag istället för ett bindestreck.


----------



## Laer0095

Tackar för svaret rioshin specielt förklaringarna jag försöker att lära mig Tagalog men det är stört omöjligt att hitta ett Svensk-Tagalog ordlexikon
det finns det vet jag men att få tag i dom är svårt.

Min flickvän är från Fillipinerna (City Of Santa Rosa, Laguna ) men har bott här i Sverige sen 1989 så hennes svenska är jättebra, men som sagt så retas hon med mig ibland på Tagalog så jag har gett mig den på att jag ska lära mig Tagalog, men det är inte lätt

Din svenska är det inget fel på den funkar klockrent.

Så stort tack för svaret.

MVH Lars


----------



## Alakdan

sai611 said:


> Hi lars welcome to WR.
> 
> Like this: Mahal na mahal kita,= _i love you very much_
> Miss na miss kita mal ko. = i miss you so much my love
> Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel.= Im unsure about this because its not too clear but i think it means this way (my love for you is unstoppable)
> 
> I guess this forum is full of love....lol well enjoy guys..


 
Ang akingf pag ibig walang bahang makka pigilel

Should be: Ang aking pag-ibig, walang bahang makaka-pigil.

Key words:
pag-ibig-love
baha=flood
pigil=stop, prevent

Possible English equivalent:
Not even a flood could stop my love.
My love cannot be stopped, not even by a flood.


----------

